# stranger danger



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

hi everybody, new to this site let me just say wow! just the place i was looking for


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah another north Texas victim...I mean member.

We are getting a lot of Texans lately. If you want to meet some of us, we are having a make-and-take prop build next week in Lewisville.

texas m+t

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome! Yeah, another Texan. As Haunted Bayou said, if you're free you should join us next weekend.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

hello and welcome


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

hello and welcome......


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes! a fellow texan! greetings!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Love your name!! Hello and welcome to a great forum!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, LOTD!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

howdy!

welcome hope you enjoy


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Donny!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome LOTD!


----------

